# Topics > Robotics > Balancing robots >  Beauto Balancer 2, balancing robot, Vstone Co.,Ltd., Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vstone Co.,Ltd.

Home page - vstone.co.jp/products/beauto_balancer_2

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 20, 2014

----------

